# That Smell



## Captain Ahab (Apr 11, 2008)

Well maybe not the smell of death - but certainly the smell of skunk!

Fished a honey hole where I have been catching bass all winter - on and off. I figured with the really warm weather (over 70*) the bass woudl be easy pickings - I was wrong, wrong wrong. 

I initially spotted a HUGE LM bass cruising the shallows and made repeated casts at it with several soft plastic baits - it ignored them completely. After about 30 minutes of the bass playing hide and seek with me I gave up and moved to a new location. Lots of pan fish sunning themselves and searching the shallows and a few small bass mixed in. Again, other then bluegills grabbing at my bait, the bass all seemed to have lockjaw.

Spotted another nice bass in the shallows under a log and it, again ignored everything I tried


Anyone have a good recipe to remove the skunk smell?


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2008)

Striper fishing will get rid of that smell.


----------



## redbug (Apr 11, 2008)

this will work just be careful..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adBm7U9-8OM&feature=related

Wayne


----------



## whj812 (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad to see we arent the only ones having problems as of late!!! Me and Bubba tried out Norris yesterday afternoon, and came up with an el'skunko!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a great album! I came up with nothing last night, too...


----------



## Gamefisher (Apr 11, 2008)

I always smell skunk when I fish with you...


----------



## slim357 (Apr 11, 2008)

tomato soup is said to take the skunk smell off, had to use some on one of my dogs a few years ago


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know what is up with the smallies. I fed my pet skunk our leftovers at my cabin lastnight, its a pretty one. Making sure your pet skunk is fed well, always helps fend off the fishy skunk.


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 11, 2008)

esquired said:


> Anyone have a good recipe to remove the skunk smell?



Tomato Juice shower. But in your case.... maybe just a shower. :wink:


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 11, 2008)

i'm wondering if american tax dollars are paying for those rpg's. i have a good recipe for cured chicken livers that would work better for catfishing.


----------

